# Greasable bushings and zerks location on bf



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi!

Let me start saying THANK YOU to all of you for the help, information, and knowledge you guys share on this web site.

I would like to know where you guys install Zerk grease fittings or made greasable on your machine
If you can post a picture will be great 
*Thanks in advance for your time*

I 'm in process to do my steering stem and my sway bar


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

palumbo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Let me start saying THANK YOU to all of you for the help, information, and knowledge you guys share on this web site.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Upper and lower steering stem, all four shock lowers,upper and lower front a-arms, lower only rear a-arms, rear knuckle upper and lower pivets. Those along with your greasable swaybar bushing should do it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nmk got em all!


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I haven't looked at my service manual yet, but are there any grease zerks on the 09 brutes?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Doubt it....kawi aint got that one figured out yet lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Doubt it....kawi aint got that one figured out yet lol.


Agreed...the only grease fittings on any Brute are the ones _you_ install..


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Ok, so out of this list, which ones would be the highest priority?

- Upper and lower steering stem
- All four shock lowers,uppers
- Lower front a-arms, lower only rear a-arms
- Rear knuckle upper and lower pivets
- Swaybar bushings


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> Ok, so out of this list, which ones would be the highest priority?
> 
> - Upper and lower steering stem
> - All four shock lowers,uppers(not uppers)
> ...


Highlighted in red are my opinion.


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

*Hi! 
By any chance anyone have a picture of the **Rear knuckle upper and lower pivets or shocks where the Zerk are located.
Thanks for your time*


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

*Hi everyone 

What is the best grease to use multipurpose, marine, or you guys use a specific brand most of my riding is trail with occasionally water or mud living in North Carolina I'm dealing with red clay most the time *


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

palumbo said:


> *Hi! *
> *By any chance anyone have a picture of the **Rear knuckle upper and lower pivets or shocks where the Zerk are located.*
> *Thanks for your time*


Here's one Upper knuckle



And here's one lower knuckle.



I'll have to look-see if I have some of the shocks. Just outside lower, slightly angled up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

palumbo said:


> *Hi everyone *
> 
> *What is the best grease to use multipurpose, marine, or you guys use a specific brand most of my riding is trail with occasionally water or mud living in North Carolina I'm dealing with red clay most the time *


Always best to use a marine-based grease like marine wheel bearing grease bacause water has trouble mixing with it. Use it for everything.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Tempsho said:


> Ok, so out of this list, which ones would be the highest priority?
> 
> - Upper and lower steering stem
> - All four shock lowers,uppers
> ...


Where would you buy these? Are they plug and play or do you have to mod them like the upper a-arm bushings? Just wanting to shield my brute from the mud and water.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Where would you buy these? Are they plug and play or do you have to mod them like the upper a-arm bushings? Just wanting to shield my brute from the mud and water.


All on you man. Drill -N-Tap all except upper stem from OMI


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I modified my upper steering bushing it's stock and works good


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> I modified my upper steering bushing it's stock and works good


Yeah Good mod. Did mine too at about 500 miles. Lasted to 2000 miles. Then I went with the OMI.


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

*Thanks for the listing nmkawierider*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

palumbo said:


> *Thanks for the listing nmkawierider*


Welcome. Good luck. One foot-note: If you plan to do any lower a-arms without converting them to a bushing set-up, you will have to place the fitting on the end between the seal and the bearing race. One side has a tadd more room then the other so pull the seal first to see which side is best. Otherwise with the bushing kits, just place them in the center like the uppers. And...I have a how-to on the lower steering stem bearing in the How-To section.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Dumb Q. Are these zerks able to be installed on the bike or does it need to be taken apart?


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

nmkawierider - Awesome idea to add zerks to the rear knuckles!Learning new things about these bikes everyday ... so is it as easy as removing the rear knuckles and drilling/tapping through the center upper and lower? Also, where did you put the zerks on the lower shocks... any pics? Thanks again in advance - You guys really make this the best ATV (especially Brute) site on the Web!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

CTBruterider said:


> nmkawierider - Awesome idea to add zerks to the rear knuckles!Learning new things about these bikes everyday ... so is it as easy as removing the rear knuckles and drilling/tapping through the center upper and lower? Also, where did you put the zerks on the lower shocks... any pics? Thanks again in advance - You guys really make this the best ATV (especially Brute) site on the Web!!!


You don't even have to remove the knuckles to drill and tap. Just jack it up and pull the wheel. The seals on the ends make it a little hard to force grease in but it will go. I have 90s on mine now so I reach them through the wheel and have my wife work the rear suspension up and down while I squeeze the grease in. 

I have some pics on the shocks somewhere and I'll look but just lower outside angles up slightly and if you have deep wheels, use 90s. Those you will need to pull atleast the lower bilts out and inner sleeve so the hole can get through and you can clean-up the inner edge.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks again! Now just gotta get the wife as excited as I am


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

CTBruterider said:


> Awesome. Thanks again! Now just gotta get the wife as excited as I am


That might take a different approach....lol.

Here a few old pics of the shocks I found.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Great info as always nmkr! :biggthumpup:


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

DLB said:


> Great info as always nmkr! :biggthumpup:


 :agreed:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Dang.. I really need to do this to my bike.. Thanks for reminding me...


----------

